# DJI Ronin M vs MOZA Light - Which gimbal to get?



## rigrx (May 8, 2015)

Hey,

I'm looking for a gimbal with a good price. I have seen two, which were relly good the DJI Ronin and the MOZA Light. I need a Gimbal for my DSLR and in future hopefully for my 5D IV with a normal lense like the 16-35 f/4.

The DJI costs around 1600 €. The MOZA comes with wireless transmitter, thumbstick and monitor and costs less. The have the same modes and MOZA already make a app for IOS and Android, so calibrating become easier.

Which one should I buy? Which one do you think is better?

Thanks in advance,
richie


----------



## pwp (May 9, 2015)

You may have more luck checking into more video focused forums. Try a few of these:
http://www.cinema5d.com/forum/
http://www.dvinfo.net/
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/
http://www.reduser.net/forum/forum.php

This thread may be useful to dive into:
http://www.dvxuser.com/V6/showthread.php?331076-Any-new-info-on-3-axis-gimbals-for-GH4

The bottom of this page has a lot of really handy links:
http://www.thec47.com/community/

Good luck, gimbal technology is moving at the speed of light right now. Most of the development is spinning out of the rapid advancements in drone gimbals, just enlarged and adapted.

-pw


----------



## pwp (May 9, 2015)

Here's a direct comparo:
CAME-7800 vs DJI Ronin vs Moza Review
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_Xme-CF6ys

-pw


----------



## rigrx (May 9, 2015)

pwp said:
 

> Good luck, gimbal technology is moving at the speed of light right now. Most of the development is spinning out of the rapid advancements in drone gimbals, just enlarged and adapted.



Should I wait before buying a gimbal?


----------



## pwp (May 10, 2015)

If your upcoming projects require you to have and be skilled in the use of a gimbal, then why wait? The web is loaded with reviews and viewpoints. Use your search skills, read up and make an informed decision.

-pw


----------



## Cristine (Jun 4, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for a gimbal with a good price. I have seen two, which were relly good the DJI Ronin and the MOZA Light. I need a Gimbal for my DSLR and in future hopefully for my 5D IV with a normal lense like the 16-35 f/4.
> 
> ...






Wow, it's called MOZA Lite  Both ronin and moza are 3-axis brushless handheld gimbal. Their design looks the same. They have built-in tracking system to keep camera shooting stabilized, three operation modes, toolless setting up and quick release system. But they are distingguishing from each other on some details. DJI has app for auto configuration, but MOZA Lite wireless thumb controller can do tuning setting instead. Big difference lies in the weight and the max payload, as well as the price. If you could spend less to get a good gimbal with excellent stabilization performance, why not choose the cheaper one? 
MOZA Lite is designed to work with mirrorless cameras, dslrs and canon 5D. http://www.gudsen.com/moza-lite.html


----------



## Cristine (Sep 12, 2016)

Canon 5D Mark III on the MOZA Lite II camera stabilizer is on display at the IBC show.


----------

